# When did your pup get their first rabies shot?



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Flynn got his last round of puppy shots almost 2 weeks ago (2/27) and I told the vet I wanted to wait to get his rabies. I was planning on going in this Saturday but I've been reading a lot of posts on here that recommend waiting until 6 months but most don't give a reason why they came to that decision.

When did you take your pup in for his/her first rabies shot and why?

Also, whenever I decide to take him in for his rabies shot, would it be ok to go to his training class 6 hours later? I did this when he got his last puppy shots and he was back to his perky self before we left for class. I'm worried the rabies shot might have more of an effect on his body.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Jasper got his rabies shot at 18 weeks, and Piper at 20. The vet usually gives them at the same time as they get their last set of puppy shots unless you request something different, from what I've seen. 

I waited two weeks after their last round of shots because I wanted to monitor them for adverse reactions, and to be able to tell if they were reacting to the rabies or to the other shots. 

As for taking him to class, I think that as long as you're watching him carefully and don't see any suspicious behaviors, he should be fine. If he seems tired, perhaps hold off, or maybe just take him to class and watch (since the socialization is still important). I personally didn't notice any difference in behavior after any of the shots for my dogs, but it's a very individual thing.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I wait at least four weeks after any other vaccinations to do rabies, but prefer waiting longer. My last dane pup was about 15 months because he had some growth issues as a puppy and I wasn't going to throw such a strong vaccine at him while his body wasn't 100%. 
Fletcher is 12 months and still hasn't had rabies but will most likely in the next month or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shantikeyz (Mar 4, 2016)

Here we have laws that dictate rabies so we have to have them by 6 months old because that's the age they have to be licensed. Rabies and licensing is the law. So our dogs get both at 6 months old. 

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

State law here says license and rabies at 4 months


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I waited 3 weeks after the last puppy vaccination for Dakota to get the rabies shot. If the puppy is healthy at the time of the vaccination and you have waited 2-3 weeks since the last vaccination, I see no reason to wait till 6 months.

Also, I believe we too have a law that the dog is to receive the rabies vaccination by 4 months.

If I were you, I would check your laws to see when the rabies has to be given, then just make sure the puppy has no symptoms of illness and it has not been close to other vaccinations. Then I would get him his rabies vaccination so I wouldn't have to worry about it.

If you want to board, groom, or take obedience classes, you need to give your puppy the rabies vaccination.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The older that you can get away with it, the better. Timi was over a year old ?


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you all for the responses so far!

Thankfully I found an amazing training facility that allows you to take a Puppy Obedience class where they only require 2 rounds of puppy shots. After that it's "Dogs must be up-to-date with vaccines according to the schedule recommended by your veterinarian."

I emailed my breeder earlier this morning because I always like to know her opinion 

If I decide to do it earlier, I'm going to at least wait until next weekend since Flynn doesn't have a class. That way he can choose to be a lazy boy if he wants


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

Yoki got her first rabies vaccine at about 8 months and that was to live here with us. I think hers was administered later because she's from a country with no canine rabies, and she was constantly supervised and never went outside. That said, I know at least 1 reputable breeder in this country with 6-month old poos that are not vaccinated against rabies. Is there any advantage to waiting so long?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie got hers at 5+ months because I just couldn't wait any longer to get her to the groomer and they all require it here . California law is 4 months. I wanted to wait until 6 months because that's part of Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocol and I trust she knows best.

Edited to add: She did not have any reaction, but I let her rest all day afterwards. She received the rabies vaccine at least 4 weeks after her last 5-way.


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

And when I say "here" and "this country," I mean the United States, but I should be more specific because I know we have members from other countries here.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sanic said:


> Flynn got his last round of puppy shots almost 2 weeks ago (2/27) and I told the vet I wanted to wait to get his rabies. I was planning on going in this Saturday but I've been reading a lot of posts on here that recommend waiting until 6 months but most don't give a reason why they came to that decision.
> 
> When did you take your pup in for his/her first rabies shot and why?
> 
> Also, whenever I decide to take him in for his rabies shot, would it be ok to go to his training class 6 hours later? I did this when he got his last puppy shots and he was back to his perky self before we left for class. I'm worried the rabies shot might have more of an effect on his body.


My puppies are vaccinated for rabies as close to 6 months as possible. Never any earlier than 5 1/2 months. They get their final Distemper and Parvo vaccines at 16-17 weeks and I like to wait a couple of months between those vaccines and Rabies. Also, at 4 months, the immune system just isn't as fully developed as it is at 6 months.


----------

